# A 'for sale' thread of mine appears to have been deleted...



## Mattayus (Aug 27, 2009)

In the general for sale section I was selling an air gun of mine. The thread had fallen back a few pages as it showed no interest, and then today I found the thread again by chance and realised somebody had responded a couple of weeks ago.

I responded this morning, and now the thread is nowhere to be seen. It's clearly been deleted by somebody, without warning, and I would like to know why please, as I could have been on the cusp of making some much needed cash.

Thanks peeps


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 27, 2009)

I couldn't tell you who disappeared your thread for sure (aside from telling you it wasn't me) but I'm guessing it went due to the issues with selling firearms internationally or inter-state in the US. I'll hazard a guess and say you only meant to sell within the UK, so whichever mod closed it can make up their own mind as to whether your thread should be re-opened, but generally speaking it's a bit of a no-go to sell firearms on here anyway. Hope that helps


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 28, 2009)

Matt - I originally made your thread invisible to the public for two reasons. On my PDA it appeared as if someone bumped it after a year or so and also the sale/purchasing of fire arms is prohibited on here. Whether you sell it in the UK or wherever it can't be posted up for sale on here.

Sorry mate.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, I understand you had to be cautious but it's not a firearm. I mean you can make your own mind up whether to re-open the thread after this information, but I can only sell it in the UK anyway, and secondly it's too underpowered to be classed as a firearm. By law, it's not a firearm. There is no license or registration required, and I can technically carry it through the streets, and if a Police Officer tried to stop me, he's not within his rights to do so. I would never sell a firearm online anyway, as there is documentation involved.

It was made all the more frustrating by the fact that I was just about to sell it as well  If you choose not to re-open the thread, can you at least give me the name of the person who bumped it? Then I can perhaps carry on the discussion with them through PM. Thanks guys


----------



## technomancer (Aug 31, 2009)

Mattayus is correct, an air gun is not a firearm under US law either.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 7, 2009)

Critical failure to understand the term "fire arm" it sounds like. 

Now they will probably reword the rules to say "potential weapons" instead of "fire arm", but does that mean they will ban the sale of BC richs too?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks to all who posted  but this issue has been taken care off - Matt if you need anything else PM me.


----------

